# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Para qual destes corais, a luz NÃO é fundamental ?

## João Magano



----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Vejam os links... tem lá uma explicação(zinha)

http://www.divegallery.com/coral_closeup.htm

Editado:

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...ap=q,d,s,c,b,a

----------

